# Wo Apple Produkte kaufen?



## Tergo (19. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte euch fragen, wo man am besten Apple Produkte wie das iPad mini kauft und ob das irgendeinen Unterschied macht, wo? Sollte man solche Sachen immer direkt bei Apple kaufen, oder ist das egal?

Eine andere Frage wäre, welche Garantie besitzt dann das iPad mini und lohnt sich eine Verlängerung!?

Vielen Dank


----------



## boyka (19. November 2012)

Sollen wir es für dich auch kaufen und bringen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2012)

Wichtig ist das du bei einem Händler kaufst ( Rechnung & Gewährleistung 1 Jahr bei Apple ).
Was soll die Verlängerung den Kosten ( falsch machst du damit nix ).


----------



## hydro (19. November 2012)

Ich kaufe Apple Produkte meistens direkt beim Reseller/Apple, preislich nimmt es sich eh meistens nicht viel. 
Du hast bei Apple generell 1 Jahre Garantie, die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren bleibt dennoch bestehen. Dein Telefonsupport erlischt ohne AppleCare nach 90Tagen und falls du anrufst und es handelt sich nicht um einen Garantiefall kostet es afair 15-25€. 
Der Protection Plan erweitert alles auf 2 Jahre Garantie und Support. Für das iPad mini ist es sicherlich zu überlegen ob man 25% des Neupreises in eine Garantieerweiterung investiert. 

Noch etwas, ich habe den Protection Plan für iPhone und Mac. Mit dem Support des iPhones bin ich super zufrieden mit dem des Macs überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Tergo (19. November 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Apple Produkte meistens direkt beim Reseller/Apple, preislich nimmt es sich eh meistens nicht viel.
> Du hast bei Apple generell 1 Jahre Garantie, die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren bleibt dennoch bestehen. Dein Telefonsupport erlischt ohne AppleCare nach 90Tagen und falls du anrufst und es handelt sich nicht um einen Garantiefall kostet es afair 15-25€.
> Der Protection Plan erweitert alles auf 2 Jahre Garantie und Support. Für das iPad mini ist es sicherlich zu überlegen ob man 25% des Neupreises in eine Garantieerweiterung investiert.
> 
> Noch etwas, ich habe den Protection Plan für iPhone und Mac. Mit dem Support des iPhones bin ich super zufrieden mit dem des Macs überhaupt nicht.


 
Und die Garantie und das Ganze besitze ich auch, wenn ich woanders bestelle?
Kann ich auch zu Ende der normalen Laufzeit mir eine Erweiterung kaufen oder muss das Ganze vor Abschluss des gesamten Deals stattfinden?


----------



## ColorMe (19. November 2012)

Kannst du innerhalb des 1. Jahres abschließen und ja die Garantie hast du auch bei anderen Resellern.


----------

